
Show HN: Print and Ship FedEx documents to hundreds of people, from your browser - kunle
https://www.sendovernightmail.com/
======
kunle
Hey folks, we've been around for a while. We make it super easy to print and
mail stuff, and this is a pretty big release for us. As far as we know, as of
today, if you want to print and ship via FedEx you have to walk into a
Kinko's, get it picked up, or do a complicated multi step flow on FedEx.com.

With us you can do this in 5 steps. Try it, give feedback, and be candid.
Thanks!

